# Arrr Computer talking to me and won't shut up



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 11, 2008)

I am using a Mac, operating system Mac OS X.

My kitten climbed over my computer and now it is talking to me!

I can't stop it. As I write this it reads out every key I tap. When I click on files or music it will tell me all about it.

It tells me everything! Like always talking.

Does anyone know how to change this?

Also a black box around what ever part of screen I am working on as if it divides things up like text boxes etc... and when i click on it the black box surrounds it.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 11, 2008)

Can I reset Mac OS X settings without deleting hard drive content?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 11, 2008)

Fixed - I had it switched to aid the visually impaired.


----------

